# 13w7 Enclosure Question.



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

This is my first post in the SPL section... And after a couple of years of enjoying a great SQ sytem I've got an itch for a feeling of raw power with a SQL focus. So I am really looking hard at the JL 13w7 which recommends 1.8 cu.ft for a sealed enclosure for the 13w7. My main question is... Can I get away with a smaller enclosure but add Fiber fill to increase internal volume with this specific sub? I currently have an Ultimo 12 in a 1.5 cu.ft enclosure facing up in the trunk. The 13w7 would be ran off JL HD1200...suggestions appreciated...


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

ive had a 12w6 on 1500 watts for about a year, the 13w7 would easily take more power then the w6, id bet it would handle 2000 if your careful, and sound awesome doing it.ported boxes are louder, period. but if your going sealed id say yes the 13w7 will work well in a slightly smaller box with fill.

but really you need a stronger amp then the JL HD1200 to get best results.

imo


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

60ndown said:


> ive had a 12w6 on 1500 watts for about a year, the 13w7 would easily take more power then the w6, id bet it would handle 2000 if your careful, and sound awesome doing it.ported boxes are louder, period. but if your going sealed id say yes the 13w7 will work well in a slightly smaller box with fill.
> 
> but really you need a stronger amp then the JL HD1200 to get best results.
> 
> imo


Thanks for the reply! I posted this question days ago and never got a response so I almost forgot about it... 

1500 watts on a W6??? LOL!!! Your a bold man 60...

In summary...

1. Smaller enclosure with FiberFill can work...
2. 13w7 would 'like' more power...
3. Perhaps a 12w7 would be better suited for a sealed application with the HD1200...???

In my dreams i would love to run a 13w7 but my spare well isnt deep enough...But I think a 12w7 would be a better fit....Secondly, I am a just a little leary about overpowering JL's subs because they make their REDLINE power ratings so *ABSOLUTE* if you know what I mean...But that's why I'm here...to get some input from those with more experience


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

a sealed 12 or 13 w7 in vehicle with your hd1200 (and good wiring/electrical) is going to produce enough bass for the average music lover to be very happy.

you wont win any spl comps, you wont impress guys that are running 2 x 15s ported and 5000 watts. 

but it will sound excellent and get plenty loud and low.

using a bigger then recommended amp on a speaker doesnt mean you play it at full volume all the time, it means when you do want to bump a lil louder then normal, your signal is clean and your amp is not running to hard.

the sub gets all the power it wants effortlessly = clean and dynamic  

like putting a big motor in a small car, very responsive.



Bluenote said:


> Thanks for the reply! I posted this question days ago and never got a response so I almost forgot about it...
> 
> 1500 watts on a W6??? LOL!!! Your a bold man 60...
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Good deal 60! Thanks for the feedback


----------

